# Hen not laying eggs



## baldeagle567 (Jun 6, 2013)

I picked up a couple of hens about two months (new to chickens) and they were both laying at least everyother day and sometimes two days straight. Now my Buff Orpinton has not layed any eggs for about 5 days. She is eating, and drinking active and doesn't seem to losing weight. There was an inboard boat started up next door without the mufflers and it was really loud. Besides that nothing out of the ordinary. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

How old are they? Is she molting? How hot is it where you live? Laying can slow down a bit in the summer months and also when the birds are molting. Depending on her age she may cycle more frequently from laying and non laying times. 

Is she too heavy...BOs tend to obesity more than most breeds and this can cause her to ovulate irregularly and have other reproductive issues, just like in women.


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello Bee,
I recently posted a similar question. My laying hen stopped laying about a week or two ago. Meanwhile she has been losing her feathers at an increasing rate. Due to a recent question that I posted on here a few days ago, it appears that my laying hen is molting. I learned on here that chickens molt around this time.. they shed their winter feathers and grow feathers appropriate to the warmer weather. Then they molt again in Aug/Sept to prepare themselves for the upcoming winter months. Very interesting! But I have no idea how long this process takes and I wonder when I can expect eggs again. If anyone knows the awnser to this please respond to this post! Anyway... hope this Info helps.


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 25, 2013)

I meant to say hi baldeagle567... but hi to Bee too.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

The molting process varies from breed to breed and from bird to bird, so there's really no telling a definite when on either of those questions. Best I can tell you is it takes as long as it takes. 

Once you spend some years with your birds you can almost know which one will molt for how long or how severely and that all may change a little each year as they age and then, again, it may not. Most birds stay pretty consistent from year to year unless they've had some kind of rough treatment , or other cause, that compromises their body and overall health.


----------



## baldeagle567 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their responses. I do believe you hit the nail on the head and I have found several feathers around the yard, so she must be just starting the molt. Also she is not overweight as far as I can tell and she sis two years old, according to the last owner.


----------

